# Apple Vs. Android



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

I found out an interesting piece of information yesterday. Apparently, people have strong opinions on their phones--those who have an Android usually crap on Apple and vice versa. Apparently, it's sorta like the Coke vs. Pepsi debate, or the Ford vs. Chevy debate. Anyway, I'm curious to find out. Which phone OS do you prefer?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 5, 2017)

Android > Apple, end of...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Android > Apple, end of...


Yeah... I agree. Although the openness of the apps can lead to viruses and stuff, I greatly appreciate the fact that you can download a ton of more things for your Droid. Plus, they don't call an arm and a leg, and doesn't come with the Apple snobbery.


----------



## Saiko (May 5, 2017)

I prefer Apple. All I need is a phone and web browser, and my experience with that has been better with Apple.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah... I agree. Although the openness of the apps can lead to viruses and stuff, I greatly appreciate the fact that you can download a ton of more things for your Droid. Plus, they don't call an arm and a leg, and doesn't come with the Apple snobbery.


Being a closed ecosystem doesn't make iOS invulnerable to virisus, just less common. 


Saiko said:


> I prefer Apple. All I need is a phone and web browser, and my experience with that has been better with Apple.


Pfft says the pleb that's never owned a good Android phone.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Being a closed ecosystem doesn't make IOS invulnerable to virisus, just less common.
> 
> Pfft says the pleb that's never owned a good Android phone.


That being said, I've had my phone since the summer of 2015 and I've only run into those stupid hijack ads claiming that your phone is infected.


----------



## Saiko (May 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Pfft says the pleb that's never owned a good Android phone.


Don't the galaxy S2 and 2nd gen Moto X count as good phones? I thought they were pretty good, just not as good as my iPhone is.


----------



## foxicube (May 5, 2017)

I like them both with a preference with Android.
I currently own an Iphone 6 though bought a couple years ago and I still use it to this day. The iOS is simple and fast to use. I like it and it's enough for me. But I use android with my tablet since Android is the DO IT ALL OS. You could probably replace your pc if you had a tablet with android ^^.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

foxicube said:


> I like them both with a preference with Android.
> I currently own an Iphone 6 though bought a couple years ago and I still use it to this day. The iOS is simple and fast to use. I like it and it's enough for me. But I use android with my tablet since Android is the DO IT ALL OS. You could probably replace your pc if you had a tablet with android ^^.


More or less, but it is a real pain in the bum to use websites without a mobile version on a mobile device. Such as FA.


----------



## Sagt (May 5, 2017)

I like Android more.

Being able to customise my phone by adding different launchers and themes is pretty nice.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 5, 2017)

Saiko said:


> Don't the galaxy S2 and 2nd gen Moto X count as good phones? I thought they were pretty good, just not as good as my iPhone is.


Depends on what iPhone you're comparing them with. Android has come a long way since then, and vastly more optimised.


----------



## Saiko (May 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Depends on what iPhone you're comparing them with. Android has come a long way since then, and vastly more optimised.


I'm comparing them to an iPhone 6, but from what I can tell the comparison would have held for a 5 too.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 5, 2017)

Saiko said:


> I'm comparing them to an iPhone 6


Well there you have it, that's like comparing a Ferrari to a soccer mom car. Modern Android flagships are comparable in every way.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well there you have it, that's like comparing a Ferrari to a soccer mom car. Modern Android flagships are comparable in every way.


"Soccer mom car"? Don't you mean Minivan? (Or People Mover, if you're European?)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> "Soccer mom car"? Don't you mean Minivan? (Or People Mover, if you're European?)


Exactly, a soccer mom car.


----------



## Jinx34 (May 5, 2017)

At least from a "general consumer" stand point there are next to no differences between a high-end Android smartphone and an iPhone nowadays, both are very snappy and do what they're supposed to do just fine.
I personally own a Huawei Honor 7 because I don't need my phone to be über powerful

Oh, and it has a 3.5mm headphone jack


----------



## Zenoth (May 5, 2017)

Having used both I prefer Android for sure. I really don't like walled gardens, and found the sound quality of phone calls on the Apple phone to be sub pay phone quality.  I used to be what you would call an 'Android Fanboy' but then I started to realize that 'brand loyalty' when it comes to companies such as Apple and Google was pretty pointless.   Though sometimes I do miss the random 'phone debates' my buddy and I used to get into, he is a total Apple Zealot and that made for some good laughs when he'd be like "you droid can't do this' like um yes it can see. All the time lol, it was slightly comical.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (May 5, 2017)

Android because Apple is too restrictive in how you tamper with their hardware


FluffyShutterbug said:


> "Soccer mom car"? Don't you mean Minivan? (Or People Mover, if you're European?)


I happen to be an 8th level basement wizard so you are correct. The spell is called

Lesser Summon: Mom's Minivan (S/P, G, U)
Prerequisites
: 5th level basement wizard OR 8th level Street Corner Salesman; 3rd if Chinese​


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Hehe... So far, it's seeming pretty unanimous!


----------



## Andromedahl (May 5, 2017)

Android, for sure. My first phone was an apple and it was ok, but the storage sucked and the phone felt a little too restrictive. Second phone was an android and I was pleasantly surprised that not only was it cheaper than an iphone, there was micro sd support and I could fit my entire music library in there now. So that, plus waaaay more customization options and a more flexible price point make android the best imo.


----------



## Zenoth (May 5, 2017)

There's 1 vote for Apple !!! Shun the non-beliefur    LOL j/k


----------



## Saiko (May 5, 2017)

Okay, I get the price point; but why do people keep bringing up customization? What on earth do people customize? Even when I preferred Android, I didn't get this point because I never found any customizations of consequence.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

Android>Everything else>A dead llama>A homeless guy's rock>Apple.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 5, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Android>Everything else>A dead llama>A homeless guy's rock>A literal potato phone>Apple.


added somethin.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> added somethin.


OMG! THANK YOU!

Wait, here's a gif for it.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

-AlphaLupi said:


> Pretty much anything. A custom lockscreen instead of a generic swipe motion, custom launcher for a completely different UI, custom theme for different icons, custom keyboard for a completely different keyboard, hell even a custom ROM for a completely different firmware, the possibilities are practically endless. Android is open source, so you can do pretty much whatever you like.


^ This.



Zenoth said:


> There's 1 vote for Apple !!! Shun the non-beliefur    LOL j/k


...Pitchforks, torches and shovels? xD


----------



## Andromedahl (May 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Pitchforks, torches and shovels? xD


No...

_100 lashes by earbuds_


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> There's 1 vote for Apple !!! Shun the non-beliefur    LOL j/k





Andromedahl said:


> No...
> 
> _100 lashes by earbuds_


....Wait. I just noticed you used "belieFUR".

Got any more Furry puns up your sleeve? So I can find you and stare at you intensely while you sleep? :3


----------



## Saiko (May 6, 2017)

-AlphaLupi said:


> Pretty much anything. A custom lockscreen instead of a generic swipe motion, custom launcher for a completely different UI, custom theme for different icons, custom keyboard for a completely different keyboard, hell even a custom ROM for a completely different firmware, the possibilities are practically endless. Android is open source, so you can do pretty much whatever you like.


Yeah, all of that is completely orthogonal to my use case. I use my phone as a peripheral device and have no interest in any of those changes lol.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 6, 2017)

Both are good for what they do - Android is more open, versatile and much easier to program for, yet IOS is more stable, has better interface due to clear design language, easier on battery life, and offers better tablet experience (Android is rather poorly suited for tablets due to weird UI design and lack of proper tablet-oriented apps). So it's a matter of preference - you want a gadget that "just works, and works great", you get an IOS device, you want to tweak stuff around and fit it to your specific preferences as close as possible, you get an Android device.

I always saw "smartphone wars" in the same way I see "console wars" - more often than not, Apple owners are bitching about Android due to obsession with brand and trying to justify spending $400+ on thingie that makes calls and connects Internet, and Android users are bitching about IOS due to just being envy they can't buy one in the first place. If owner is genuinely happy with decision, Android or IOS, he doesn't usually care that much, same with the consoles .u.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 6, 2017)

-AlphaLupi said:


> Pretty much anything. A custom lockscreen instead of a generic swipe motion, custom launcher for a completely different UI, custom theme for different icons, custom keyboard for a completely different keyboard, hell even a custom ROM for a completely different firmware, the possibilities are practically endless. Android is open source, so you can do pretty much whatever you like.


But customization is a double-edged sword, really. There's a good potential to make your OS both pretty and practical if you REALLY know what you're doing, but even greater potential of just making it uglier and less usable. Custom lockscreens tend to hide ads around and/or have weird security quirks (I remember one lockscreen that _crashed _from time to time, throwing me to launcher, which kinda kills the purpose - like having a pretty door lock that just opens itself when it feels like it), custom ROMs are all over the place in terms of quality and compatibility, and in general, cluttering the phone with additional features and Xposed scripts often results in having one hell of a mess in UI department - it's cool to have a phone with Holo-styled keyboard, Windows Phone launcher, iPhone lockscreen and Amiga icons or what have you, but fanciness aside, will it be as consistent and comfortable to actually use, when design language changes on every screen and menu? I am an Android user too, and even I see the holes in whole "Customization makes everything better" mentality .з.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 6, 2017)

Saiko said:


> I use my phone as a peripheral device and have no interest in any of those changes lol.


So you like paying massive prices on peripherals that only work on the Apple/iOS ecosystem, opposed to paying for equally quality components at less than half the price that works just as well?

k, den.

Brb, going to casually drop some files on my phone without the use of some proprietary software.


Pipistrele said:


> IOS is more stable


Not necessarily. Newer versions of Android has much better error correcting control over APPs and the ecosystem itself, and developers nowadays put more time into refining the Android ecosystem for their specific devices ensuring better compatibility. Take into account that if you're using stock firmware you have less chances of running into problems, it's the custom shit that has tons of issues, usually.



Pipistrele said:


> has better interface due to clear design language, easier on battery life


*cough* EMUI *cough* *cough* Huawei and Xiaomi phones with massive batteries and power efficient MediaTek SoC's *cough*

Face it, Android has bridged the gap with iOS in every way possible on a hardware and software level. At this point all you're really paying for is the brand name.

And just so there's no bias, I've had extensive experience with both ecosystems since the first iPhone, to Apple's credit, was fairly groundbreaking at the time.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Not necessarily. Newer versions of Android has much better error correcting control over APPs and the ecosystem itself, and developers nowadays put more time into refining the Android ecosystem for their specific devices ensuring better compatibility. Take into account that if you're using stock firmware you have less chances of running into problems, it's the custom shit that has tons of issues, usually.


Newer versions of Android are significantly more stable compared to older versions of Android, but it's still a far cry from stability of iOS. Again, iOS has a clear design language, closed and highly documented architecture, and much smaller hardware range, which allows for making software work in same way on every device. In fact, there aren't that many complex Android games and indie ports exactly because of that - it's just hard to make a good-looking Android game that will run on anything out of the box and without issues.



> *cough* EMUI *cough* *cough* Huawei and Xiaomi phones with massive batteries and power efficient MediaTek SoC's *cough*


It's a common (and misguided) argument - "It's not OS's flaws, it's just your phone that sucks!". There are some fantastic Android phones out there, but, you know, flaws are there, objective ones at that. Inability to efficiently spread battery usage is a flaw, 50MB .apk limit that cripples game designers is a flaw, constant changes in design language that results in many apps looking and behaving diferently is a flaw, compatibility issues and the fact that you can get different bugs on different devices is a serious flaw for me, and while you can argue that "Android is improving at that with each new version", the fact that many Android devices have infamously short-term firmware support (like, down to 1-1.5 years for some of them), which results in inability to upgrade your phone/tablet to another version even if it has enough hardware power for it to work out, is a _major_ flaw. "It's not a battery usage issue, your battery is just not massive enough!" - I mean, come on.



> Face it, Android has bridged the gap with iOS in every way possible on a hardware and software level. At this point all you're really paying for is the brand name.


Probably on a hardware level, not on software one by far. Again, there are fundamental things that just work much better with closed architecture and limited range of devices, from UI organization to software and firmware compatibility. And as an opposite, there are things that work better with open architecture and wide range of devices. In the end result, it's a matter of preferences and uses for said tech - Apple wins at some categories, Android wins at others. Honestly, judging by your overly arrogant and unnecessary reaction to what are basically calmly expressed (and reasonable) opinions, I think you're just being a fanboy here, sorry.


----------



## Saiko (May 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So you like paying massive prices on peripherals that only work on the Apple/iOS ecosystem, opposed to paying for equally quality components at less than half the price that works just as well?
> 
> k, den.
> 
> Brb, going to casually drop some files on my phone without the use of some proprietary software.


As I said, I don't debate the price difference because that is a real difference and a fair complaint about Apple products versus Android and Windows devices. However I happen to prefer the software and have the expendable income to afford the $200 difference in phones. I also don't ever move files to my phone because I stream my music and have other devices and cloud based software to handle other file-related tasks.

It sounds like Android fits your use case and priorities far better than Apple, which is true for a lot of people. I happen to be the opposite because I use my devices and money in a very different way. This difference is why I was asking about the customization argument. I'm all for customizing desktops and laptops (I just finished a year long foray into Arch), but putting that kind of work into a phone is foreign to me.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 7, 2017)

-AlphaLupi said:


> It's not for everyone, and in that case Apple is a perfectly good choice because of its simplicity.  But Apple products are still extremely overpriced and greatly limited in their capabilities when compared to an Android. If it makes you happy though, then by all means go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welp, that's a good position, I appreciate it. I disagree on games, though - there's a good _potential_ in Android phones, but not that many actually good_ games _that use that potential, due to aforementioned issues with compatibility and 50mb .apk limit resulting in platform that's hard to build games for, at least compared to iOS. It's the same situation as with PSP/DS or PSX/Saturn - PSP and Saturn had better specs and more fitting hardware for something truly cool, but PSX and DS were extremely easy to make games for, which happens to matter the most in the end result. I like using my androphone as VR headset, though - not to watch movies, but to play vidya with TrinusVR and TriDef (running around in Doom and Quake with everything popping out, one hell of experience  )


----------



## DylanM40 (May 8, 2017)

I currently have Apple simply because probably won't be seeing Samsung Note for a while. When I got the phone decided to get the iPad Pro. I don't exactly prefer to use Apple phones but right now I chose to go with something different


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (May 8, 2017)

Android is the best. Apple is for people who worship satan and think going green is more important than arming children with guns.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Android is the best. Apple is for people who worship satan and think going green is more important than arming children with guns.


I would suggest you keep Stan out of this. He's a pretty chill dude once you get to know him. :3


----------



## Meowly555 (May 9, 2017)

i love apple.. but just can't afford it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 25, 2017)

Julyne said:


>


Well, that was a little cruel. I created this thread just for fun. If you weren't interested in leaving your two cents, you could've just said nothing...


----------



## Lamipelt (Aug 25, 2017)

Was originally an apple supporter until my phone got bugged and the tech support would not help me in store, and were very condescending suggesting I just buy the latest model instead of a repair. Now have the s8 plus and happy with it.


----------



## Shinigami Ryuuka (Aug 25, 2017)

apple ftw. used to have android but its super confusing, they put wayy to much uneeded shit and apps in the phone and phones start lagging like after a year. havent found a single quality android phone and my family owns them and they complain as well. apple hasnt dissapointed me yet and I recently got a new phone and holy shit. Its expensive but so much worth it. no lag, smooth scrolling, all the memory you could dream of and the pic quality is great. fite me
also, I really dislike most android users because they shit on apple just because they cant afford it. thats the most stupid reason there is xD


----------



## Scorpen (Aug 26, 2017)

They both have there place.  I like the way iOS is pretty much the same across iPhones.  It made syncing music/pictures much easier and faster than with my Android.  I like the "versatility" my of my droid (SD card slot, replaceable battery, etc) but it's still clunky to use.  I also hate that every time I pick up another android the entire user interface has pretty much changed.  It's not a bad thing per se but it's very unintuitive.

TLDR; I like Apple for the OS. I like Android for the hardware.


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Aug 26, 2017)

Isn't it a bit like consoles and pc, where consoles and apple are good for average Joe who just wants to use phone/play games, while android/PC is more fun for nerdy/power users? :3

I'm more nerdy type so I'm happy with android. I'm also on the poor side currently (will code for food), so sticking with my galaxy s2, who even could be upgraded to one of the latest OSes, although it wasn't very straightforward... :3


----------



## Shinigami Ryuuka (Aug 26, 2017)

-AlphaLupi said:


> Sounds like you haven't used a good Android phone. You really can't pick up a $20 Android phone and expect it to perform like a $500-$600+ iPhone. Also a common problem with Android (where Apple has an advantage imo) is they usually come with bloatware: unnecessary apps that take up space and resources.  However, rooting an Android phone is super easy and you can remove them on your own (unfortunately not really a solution for non-technical users unless they're wiling to spend the afternoon learning the process).
> 
> A GOOD Android phone is just as good as an iPhone and is much cheaper, a better Android phone is much more powerful. A Note5 cost just as much as an iPhone and the specs were much, much better. I wouldn't say that most Android fans shit on Apple because they can't afford it (only the assholes do), hell I paid $600 for my Android phone and am strongly considering dropping $1,000 for the new Note8. Android fans shit on Apple because it has a much better cost-to-performance ratio and, if you're a more technical user, can do much much more than an iPhone can. Sure its complicated, but once you use it for a while you get used to it and realize just how much more you can do with it. Plus there's the GearVR if you have a Samsung device, highly recommend it. I use it as much as my Rift because it makes for a great portable movie/Netflix theater.


My opinion is like that because, no, I didn't use a 20 dollar android phone lol, my mother bought a brand new galaxy 5 and it went to shit after half a year. she only used the phone to message and call mostly, no apps, and it still became so laggy, slow and unbearable that even now she is confused as to why a phone that cost so much isn't worth it at all. the same goes to my group of friends, they all bought the newest galaxies and after about a year, either completely unusable or slow as a snail. I had a rather cheap android phone but it worked literally the same as the ''new and improved'' ones. so yeah, I've had experiences with multiple of them and that doesn't change my mind. owned an iPhone 5 for 5 years and even after dropping it and shattering its screen, it still worked like new. no lag, nothing broken inside, and not even wear and tear showing in the program after so many years. bought an iPhone 7 now and I seriously couldn't be happier, it works even smoother and better than the one  I had before. so to each their own, I guess, not gonna shit or ridicule people that like android because they have their reasons and I have mine. I just don't understand people who do that, are they jealous? salty they can't afford it? or just genuinely had a bad experience but aren't mature enough to express that dislike in a more polite way?


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 26, 2017)

I used Android a lot more than ios.
So I can't really say anything....

The only thing that I can say is that Ios auto corrected me more than android.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 26, 2017)

I use apple...

I'm on an iMax. (Dont burn me on a stake, that kinda hurts...)


----------



## Sarachaga (Aug 26, 2017)

Not a big fan of Apple, I have a mac, and I'm a bit disappointed by the quality. I mean it's way overpriced and it's marketed as this overly cool thing with the greatest design in the world. Well, anyways, that's just my opinion


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 26, 2017)

It has its flaws and its Upsides. Good thing I dont pay for my Mac. Its good, but it depends on the user. I can game on a Mac, and I do. Some people dislike it. Just use the best Os for you. Heck, use Linux if you feel like it!


----------



## Sarachaga (Aug 26, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> It has its flaws and its Upsides. Good thing I dont pay for my Mac. Its good, but it depends on the user. I can game on a Mac, and I do. Some people dislike it. Just use the best Os for you. Heck, use Linux if you feel like it!


True words. Do you use windows emulators to game on mac? Or do you just play games available on mac?


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 26, 2017)

I dont use emulators, they are hard to set up, but there is a lot of games now that work. I haven't seen more that 3 games that I want that dont support windows. My friend also uses a Mac. 
(Plus Mac doesn't allow you to delete your computers existence...)


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 26, 2017)

Honestly being really large into tech I liked both OSs.....thing is right now Apple has the upper hand when it comes to long term software support....not to mention a physical location to go to when ever there's a hardware issue which actually happend to me. One day my iPhone 6S+ would not maintain a Bluetooth connection to my Jaybird Freedoms out of the blue.....replaced them at bestbuy and still it would not work....the next week I go to Apple and they just go ahead and replace the phone right then and there.......boom ! Done.....no warrantys or mailing or other BS......8 months into owning it and I got a replacement phone that was easily restored from backup so everything worked by smooth. The phone I had before that was a LG V10 I had for all of 4 weeks....the thing was a beast of hardware and customization.....the screen was beautifully big to......but dear god the battery life tanked mid day every-time.....the iPhone just worked great and does everything a great smartphone should...........and yes I would love love love the galaxy's  thin bezels and great hardware.....but Apple knows how to make a good phone last....which is why I've personally stuck with it with a smile and healthy amount of trust in their team

TL;DR: Android hardware is amazing but battery life is suspect in some phones. The iPhone lasts and has a store that's ready to help and be sure your phone does all it should with glee


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 27, 2017)

I agree. Once my Mac broke (Like, I would go on an application and then just Strobe Lights). We tried everything, but we failed. So we sent it to get repair (At a Apple-Licesned Store, not an Apple Store) and we got it back in 2 weeks. That was only because they had lots of other jobs to do. And it was like brand new.


----------



## modfox (Aug 27, 2017)

android. because you don't need iTunes to put music on an android phone


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 27, 2017)

modfox said:


> android. because you don't need iTunes to put music on an android phone


I dont listen to music that much XD. I just search the song on youtube...


----------



## modfox (Aug 27, 2017)

Julyne said:


>






 fishing 4 likes bruh


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 27, 2017)

modfox said:


> fishing 4 likes bruh


This "fish like" macro stopped being interesting or funny 4 uses ago.


----------



## modfox (Aug 27, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> This "fish like" macro stopped being interesting or funny 4 uses ago.


I do it to everyone who is obviously trying to start drama and just being a prick in general


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 4, 2017)

Android. iPhones are way too expensive where I live.


----------



## MissLizzyLizard (Sep 4, 2017)

i cant access nsfw telegram groups on iphone


----------



## Zenoth (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Dongding (Sep 16, 2017)

Samsung baby! (Android)


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 16, 2017)

Am I'm the only one who doesn't ever use phones?


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 17, 2017)

Zenoth said:


>


Battery life on Samsung phones is kinda awful, though. Not to mention batteries themselves are prone to de-calibrating and wearing down in a pretty short span of time, at least on previous generations (had first and fourth Galaxy S, both started to shut down around 50% after half a year or so). Oh, and a lot of pre-installed, unremovable crap. Honestly, I would trade any kind of fancy gimmick from face recognition to water resistance, as long as the phone has long battery life and isn't overloaded with useless stuff - that's why it took me so long to move from Symbian to Android, actually.

Honestly, both iPhones and high-end Galaxy phones are quite overpriced, considering how fast mobile technology degrades over time - I mean, I bought myself a Texet TM-5017 for $105 SIM-free, and serves me just as well as my three-years old Galaxy S4 (_$856,20 SIM-free_ as a starting price). Both times a bought a high-end phone, it turned out in a waste of money in a long run, since older smartphones usually tackle newer apps without problems, and newer ones become relatively outdated in a year or so.


----------



## Sagt (Sep 18, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Battery life on Samsung phones is kinda awful, though. Not to mention batteries themselves are prone to de-calibrating and wearing down in a pretty short span of time, at least on previous generations (had first and fourth Galaxy S, both started to shut down around 50% after half a year or so).


I can't speak for older or cheaper models but, as I understand it, their flagship has a pretty good, or at least average, battery life.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 18, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I can't speak for older or cheaper models but, as I understand it, their flagship has a pretty good, or at least average, battery life.


Sometimes yes, sometimes no, sometimes yes-then-no - it's a lottery, pretty much. My mother bought herself a Galaxy S5 - so far, no complaints. My friend bought S8, and it lasted around 3-4 hours of moderate activity (her old iPhone 5s lasted thrice as long) - she was so disappointed that she got into something of a fight with a retailer, trying to turn the phone back (eventually they replaced the battery). I had S and S4, and they worked well at first, but eventually degraded and decalibrated - like, you use the phones, and after working normally from 100 to 50%, they almost instantly go from 30-50% to 0%. I thought that was something to do with how I carry my phones or something, and it's my fault (maybe I somehow damaged the battery), but no, my other phones worked/work just fine, and from what I've read on the Internet, I'm not the only one to have this problem. Samsung phones are very random with battery quality, I don't know what's going on with them - damn, they had_ exploding_ batteries at one point, so there is a problem.

UPD: After cleaning up my appartment not too long ago, I took a look at my old phone lying around in the box of spare tech, and the battery from it actually got swollen by itself. So, yeah, lol.


----------



## Sagt (Sep 18, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Sometimes yes, sometimes no, sometimes yes-then-no - it's a lottery, pretty much. My mother bought herself a Galaxy S5 - so far, no complaints. My friend bought S8, and it lasted around 3-4 hours of moderate activity (her old iPhone 5s lasted thrice as long) - she was so disappointed that she got into something of a fight with a retailer, trying to turn the phone back (eventually they replaced the battery). I had S and S4, and they worked well at first, but eventually degraded and decalibrated - like, you use the phones, and after working normally from 100 to 50%, they almost instantly go from 30-50% to 0%. I thought that was something to do with how I carry my phones or something, and it's my fault (maybe I somehow damaged the battery), but no, my other phones worked/work just fine, and from what I've read on the Internet, I'm not the only one to have this problem. Samsung phones are very random with battery quality, I don't know what's going on with them - damn, they had_ exploding_ batteries at one point, so there is a problem.
> 
> UPD: After cleaning up my appartment not too long ago, I took a look at my old phone lying around in the box of spare tech, and the battery from it actually got swollen by itself. So, yeah, lol.


I haven't had any bad experiences with their batteries myself. My S7 Edge lasts me quite a while and its battery hasn't suffered much deterioration so far, though it could be that I've just been fortunate.

That swollen battery does look a bit dodgy, lol.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 5, 2017)

I would like to pause for a moment to gloat over the Pixel 2's not having a headphone jack. >:3


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 5, 2017)

Android has it's perks, but I perfer Apple. I just find it easier to use.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 6, 2017)

I text, browse, and maybe make 5 actual calls a month.  My IPhone 5 is about 6 years old, and I've only had to change the battery last month. 

I think that's pretty reliable for a device.  Who cares about 9000 features if you fart and it shatters?


----------



## Water Draco (Oct 6, 2017)

was Panasonic then they slipped out of the market so went to Nokia. Nokia then lost there way just when Sony and Erricson got to gether (Erricson build with Sonys GUI). Still with Sony so hence android. The iPhone has always been to large for me and so far Sony has been able to supply phones that meet my personal and business needs and the addition of being water resistant is a bonus.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 6, 2017)

I had an international Sony Xperia X10a for a while.  Nice phone, decent camera and proc speeds, but a butt load of bloat ware to remove.

Extremely difficult at the time to find a decent case for it.  That irked me bad from day one.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 6, 2017)

Why did they remove the home button in the newest Iphone??


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 6, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Why did they remove the home button in the newest Iphone??


Because it's Apple's tradition to remove things every time they come out with a new model.


----------



## Water Draco (Oct 6, 2017)

Quite simply the button had gone to save money on the build cost. Same reason they did away with the 3.5mm headphone socket. Manufacturers have been up to this game for years.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 6, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Why did they remove the home button in the newest Iphone??



It's going to a virtual home button supposedly to gain more screen size without going physically bigger, and the headphone jack is kind of obsolete anyways with all of the Bluetooth headphones available.


----------



## lupi900 (Oct 14, 2017)

Android since every phone has a phone jack & native flac support before ios did.



-..Legacy..- said:


> and the headphone jack is kind of obsolete anyways with all of the Bluetooth headphones available.



No it's not when any android phones still use them and you can get DAP's like the fiio X1 with jack's. BT headphone's still have years to go before they can match wired headphones even with Sony's new audio codec.

Gotta love how removing a feature is a thing to brag about. Instead of adding stuff that matters.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 21, 2017)

When it comes to smartphones... I've been an Android user for years now. Currently using the Galaxy S8 and loving it.

However... I've found that I quite enjoy using Macs instead of Windows machines!


----------



## FadeTheFox (Nov 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I found out an interesting piece of information yesterday. Apparently, people have strong opinions on their phones--those who have an Android usually crap on Apple and vice versa. Apparently, it's sorta like the Coke vs. Pepsi debate, or the Ford vs. Chevy debate. Anyway, I'm curious to find out. Which phone OS do you prefer?


It's quite amusing that a couple of people here say that one is better than the other, and thats that.
In this case it seems to be in Android's favour, however both apple and android have their advantages and disadvantages.
For example:
Apple:
- Arguebly more appealing and easy to use interface/OS
- Signifcantly unreliable battery life
Android:
- I have found that the more you use  them, the laggier and slower they get
- Often easier to modify.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

Android, but only for the appealing prices.
I want to spend as little as possible on a phone.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 21, 2017)

I've only ever used Apple stuff when working with music, but from what I've heard the mobile devices they have don't last as long as others would like compared to Android. And spec/feature wise they don't seem that far ahead of Android anymore.


----------



## Vitaly (Nov 21, 2017)

Apple. Because they are the only ones who sell four-inch phone on market. And because it’s Apple:
quality, safety and user-friendly.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Garold (Nov 22, 2017)

Not much techie here so some cheap android phone works for me.


----------



## StogieGoat (Nov 30, 2017)

Was an android user for a long time, last year defected to Apple. I have to say, I liked both platforms, but I have found iOS to be fairly intuitive. No complaints.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

I've never had a virus on my iPhone, so I'm happy. But I'm not upgrading - the new iPhones, aside from new polishes, aren't significantly different from their predecessors.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 1, 2017)

Really enjoying my S8..

Like the new look of the iPhone X,but no 3.5 jack is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

The price of anything Apple makes, is a deal breaker for me. Sheeesh, $1,00 for a phone? Not for this skunk!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 2, 2017)

Been a user of cell phones since the days of the Motorola "SCN" series in a bag and the Motorola Classic "Brick." Went through the teething problems of the first iteration of the Nextel system PTT phones.

Currently, I have to use an iJunk 6S for work and my personal phone is a Galaxy S5. Just from forced interaction with the Apple product, I deem is to be for those who aren't techies. 'Net surfers, texters, facetime people. The last update to my iJunk broke the association between incoming calls and my address book. Let's not forget how every picture you took ends up in "The Cloud", lost forever. You can't save zilch to the phone. I would be very bent if I had paid for this piece of garbage.

The Galaxy S5? Started out with Android 4.4, a decent, if not a bit lacking OS. Updated to 5.0, wreaked havoc with the phone. Android 6 fixed what was wrong with the phone but it brought with it Knox, the "You can't root this phone  now" app. Still doesn't matter, the Galaxy does what I want it to do without backtalking me. I would never entertain the switch to an iJunk whatever version. I might get an LG V30 early next year, since my daughter has had very good luck with her LG G2. I really can't abide by a non-removable battery, ala iJunk.


----------



## BluTheShark (Dec 12, 2017)

Much prefer Android over Apple. Can do a lot more overall versus Iphones and much more worth the price. I mean if IPhones costed less than I could see why people may get them. Why buy a $600 phone with less features and worse hardware than that of another $600 phone with better hardware and more features?


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 15, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Why did they remove the home button in the newest Iphone??


To add some new features (vibration-based notifications and all that stuff). I personally prefer the way "buttonless" Android phones work - the ones with a bottom panel instead of separate navigation buttons. It hides itself in fullscreen, is customizable for my needs, and frees up a chunk of screen space, so I really don't know why more phones wouldn't adopt this kind of thing. I mean, that home button on Samsung phones is horrible - it's like the one on older iPhones, only much more useless and can't do a half of fancy things you can see on iPhone.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 28, 2017)

Another point for Android.


----------



## JamieConway88 (Jan 3, 2018)

My choice would be Apple, for the security!


----------



## Koush (Jan 3, 2018)

Android, mostly because it's way cheaper here. But I would like to try an Apple product someday


----------



## Kayva (Mar 5, 2018)

I have my preference which is Apple, been running my current iPhone 6S Plus since 2016, however I used to be a long time Android user, the reason I switched was the iPhone seems (at least for me) to be more reliable. However, I don't have any beef with Android phones, I still have an Android tablet I use fairly regularly. As far as I'm concerned, its a preference, nothing more... and there is really no reason to hate on someone else because they prefer a different type phone...


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Mar 10, 2018)

Add a point to apple for me


----------



## rekcerW (Mar 12, 2018)

Louis Rossmann says it best


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 13, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I found out an interesting piece of information yesterday. Apparently, people have strong opinions on their phones--those who have an Android usually crap on Apple and vice versa. Apparently, it's sorta like the Coke vs. Pepsi debate, or the Ford vs. Chevy debate. Anyway, I'm curious to find out. Which phone OS do you prefer?


Android is better in almost every capacity. Though the prices are starting to match which is getting silly.


----------



## Rochat (Mar 13, 2018)

Android, Lenovo > Apple


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 14, 2018)

Rochat said:


> Android, Lenovo > Apple


Oh someone is throwing that curve ball LENOVO phone it. We putting windows phones in to? or just linux based ones on their own?


----------



## Rochat (Mar 14, 2018)

Foxboxunion said:


> Oh someone is throwing that curve ball LENOVO phone it. We putting windows phones in to? or just linux based ones on their own?


... there's a Lenovo phone?? brb


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 14, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> I’d better get a HIV than Android phone. Those pieces of junk is horrible.


The auto correct of an apple phone.


----------



## fabio (Mar 14, 2018)

There is no best. Apple and Android targets different types of customers, you may not like Apple, or Android, but they're both great. I personally like both, but if I had to choose, I may choose Apple.


----------



## Rochat (Mar 14, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> I’d better get a HIV than Android phone. Those pieces of junk is horrible.


Just one, single HIV?


----------

